# DIY C02 REACTOR.. help me find parts?



## XbrandonX

So I want to build the DIY c02 reactor I found here http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/65191-my-diy-co2-reactor.html

It looks like this










And I need these:

1- 2" reducing T with a 1/2" threaded side port
1- 2" Coupling slip
1- 2" Plug
1- 2" Reducer Bushing with a 1/2" threaded port
1- 12" Clear PVC pipe
2- 12" long 3/16" tubing
2- 1/2" hose barbs

Any suggestions on where to get the c02 tubing locally?

Also clear PVC tubing?


----------



## desjardo

That one looks cool. I have been investigating it myself and have came to the conclusion that there are better, cheaper methods. Here are a few i like;

http://www.aquaticscape.com/articles/co2reactor.htm
http://www.instructables.com/id/SHGN4A9FDTDO4QZ/
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3747+9915&pcatid=9915
I am currently using an air stone as you see in the second link. If you do this make sure you setup a filter somewhere in the line. I am told if you use a smaller bottle with water and some filter media it will pick up the crud and keep airstone from clogging.
I have settled on the glass style diffuser you will see in the third link. If you look around I believe Eheim makes one that is more convenient to clean. They are also very cheap and from my reading it sounds like they work quite well. Hope this can help.


----------



## ameekplec.

Where are you? If you're in the west end, check out JJ downs (http://www.jjdownsplastics.com/.

In the east end, check out Ontario plastic fabricators (http://www.ontarioplastics.ca/about/about.php, or warehoused plastic sales (http://www.theplasticstore.com/.)

As for the CO2 tubing, maybe Camcarb or other CO2 distributor might be able to point you somewhere?


----------



## XbrandonX

I'll check out JJ downs today, thanks 

Thanks for the other suggestions but I'm already running a glass one and its bubbles everywhere and un-even distribution.... I'd rather go inline and this one's the best so far from what I understand.. 

I hope I can find Clear PVC


----------



## ameekplec.

I know for sure one of those shops had clear PVC. I think it was JJ.


----------



## desjardo

I am considering the glass one for my 20gal diy. Cant find anyone in canada that has the damn thing.


----------



## XbrandonX

desjardo said:


> I am considering the glass one for my 20gal diy. Cant find anyone in canada that has the damn thing.


Just get one from Ebay.... Easy and cheap.. get 2 cause they break easily and you can clean one while using the other etc... Mind you I only have 1 and I've never broken it but I've read about others snapping theirs etc.


----------



## Mr Fishies

xBx, glad you asked this, I just started looking into something like this too.

Eventually it would be a reactor, but first I was planning on moving my heater out of the tank and into the reactor. The flat bottom (right side of the pic) can be opened up or replaced with a threaded fitting to accept a water tight cordgrip that can accept and tighten down on a heater. The manufacturer is Heyco and a local vendor for them is CordsCanada.

If you find clear PVC and don't need it all, I may be interested in splitting a length of clear PVC with you. Since I'd use <2' and all lenghts I found were 5' or more. It's about 4 times more expensive than white PVC too. Also making it a bit tougher is that not all of it (clear pvc) is NSF rated so it's not food safe and may leach chemicals.


----------



## XbrandonX

I went to JJ DOWNS with the list of pieces I needed and he came back with it all. The joints were all gray PVC and the tube was cut to my length and was clear. I also need the 2 part epoxy stuff to adhere the PVC.. he just had the serial numbers written down on a piece of paper and really was being a super nice guy.

I asked how much and he said one second. He disappeared into the back room for a bout 5 minutes and came out with an invoice of $51.54!!  I was expecting it to cost me about $20 - $25 for this thing.. isn't that the point of DIY? So I said FIFTY BUCKS!? and he said in a friendly voice "yup" I said "I thought it'd be around 25" and he said in a friendly voice "nooo you didn't..." I lokked down at the invoice and none of the prices had tax on them and all the numbers looked high. 

I said "what time are you open till?" not wanting to spend $50

He said "5". I said okay I'll try to make it back before then... but I might have to come back tomorrow.

So what do you think? Does that seem expensive? What is gray PVC?


----------



## desjardo

Well pvc is expensive and when you go to a specialty supplier (plumbing, electrical/welding) things are always pricey. But as a contractor these items are required for jobs so the price is seldom an issue. 
I doubt you will find much cheaper unless you find something that someone is trying to get rid of. You would prob save a ton by using white to begin with.
Also would the second link I provided not do the same thing for half the cost?


----------



## XbrandonX

Des, I don't know about a gatorabe bottle man.. this is for my 90G tank and I don't really want a gatorade bottle hanging off of it... 

So you think the price is right? Also if I did it all with white it would be considerably cheaper?


----------



## desjardo

LOL - My bad. Link one is the reactor. I also didnt realize you were doing 90 gal. So you have the entire c02 setup except for a reactor?
I would think the clear is far more expensive. Anything that isnt a standard fitting such as a 90, a T, end cap. will cost more.
The one in link one uses less parts and looks much the same. I would think that design could be more affordable. I am almost positive Home depot carries all of the parts except the airline nipple.
But they may have it as well.


----------



## XbrandonX

I checked Home Depot (Keele & St Clair) and it had a very limited supply of 2" fittings.. it was pretty crappy there actually. The guy who worked there wrote down a couple plumbing stores near me and told me to check em out.. friendly ole guy who knew his bits..

Ya I have a Rex Grigg 'BDR' with a 4-port manifold incase I want to run more tanks and a 15lb Can of C02


----------



## ameekplec.

JJ downs isn't that far from you then...they're at islington/bloor.

But I'm sure there are plumbing shops closer to you, but they might not have the clear PVC.


----------



## XbrandonX

Hey Meek I went to JJD's did you read the post (post#9) about the price? what do you think?


----------



## Mr Fishies

XbrandonX said:


> I asked how much and he said one second. He disappeared into the back room for a bout 5 minutes and came out with an invoice of $51.54!!  I was expecting it to cost me about $20 - $25 for this thing.. isn't that the point of DIY? So I said FIFTY BUCKS!? and he said in a friendly voice "yup" I said "I thought it'd be around 25" and he said in a friendly voice "nooo you didn't..." I lokked down at the invoice and none of the prices had tax on them and all the numbers looked high.
> 
> I said "what time are you open till?" not wanting to spend $50
> 
> He said "5". I said okay I'll try to make it back before then... but I might have to come back tomorrow.
> 
> So what do you think? Does that seem expensive? What is gray PVC?


I was looking at clear PVC and the best price I found for 2" clear was US$33 for 4 feet (8.25 / ft) + shipping. I'm no retailing expert, but based on that I could see someone wanting to charge $12+ / foot so you may have been looking at $25-30 in clear PVC alone.

I've been trying to figure out if there's a safe way to add a clear window to a 3" white PVC pipe. This size would also allow screw in end fittings that would be practical for clean out.

BTW, don't just think of DIY as saving money, while it's hard to put a cost on it, consider you can get exactly the configuration, size etc that you want, often even better quality in terms of durability than off-the-shelf.


----------



## ameekplec.

Sorry, missed that one.

Yeah, I was surprised about the cost of PVC fittings too. I got the first batch from a guy who did aquarium stuff and sold it closer to cost, so fittings were usually under $1 each.

When I went to a plumbing supply shop, I was surprised to see that the two 1" white PVC street ell male x slip fittings were more than $2.50 each. Basically, I think that's the price you're going to have to pay, unless you can get the parts from somewhere like HD.
It comes down to what des said about contractors. If they ned it, they buy it as it all goes on the bill. I was surprised about acrylic. I had 4 pieces cut for me and it cost $35. Why? Because I had to buy the whole sheet, and then they cut me off a few pieces that I needed.

Yeah, I thought DIY was supposed to save you money. Apparently not always.

BTW, I saw an ad for a aquamedic inline reactor and bubble counter ($110) on AP:
http://www.aquariumpros.ca/pp-classifieds/showproduct.php?product=15272&cat=37

IMO< the price should be a lot lower, but, meh.


----------



## BWI

if your still after some parts then check out the site and i should be able to help you!


----------



## XbrandonX

Well after checking a couple more places, no one had all the pieces or even a lot of them, so I just grabbed everything from JJD's in one shot and paid the $51. 

So all I need now is the 3/16 rigid tubing... anyone seen this stuff around?


----------



## desjardo

Any electrical store will carry polyeuretheyne tubing. I use it on all my setups. Very rigid, strong, and tons of fittings! It comes in blue and red usually. If you cant find let me know. I may have some laying around. The fiittings you will nedd to purchase though.
http://www.wainbee.com/prod_hoseFittings.asp
I believe they carry all you will need as well.

http://www.wainbee.com/prod_hoseFittings.asp

Thats an example of the type of store you will need....Where are you located?


----------



## wngt368

XbrandonX said:


> Des, I don't know about a gatorabe bottle man.. this is for my 90G tank and I don't really want a gatorade bottle hanging off of it...
> 
> So you think the price is right? Also if I did it all with white it would be considerably cheaper?


lol that made me laugh i don't know why haha. a gatorade bottle hanging off your tank.


----------



## Mr Fishies

XbrandonX said:


> Well after checking a couple more places, no one had all the pieces or even a lot of them, so I just grabbed everything from JJD's in one shot and paid the $51.


If you don't mind, what were the damage$ for the clear PVC? Or do you have an itemized invoice from them? I guess the clear PVC in this set-up replaces a bubble counter which helps offset the cost...


----------



## XbrandonX

I have an itemized reciept for it I can take a pic of it and post it later but the clear PVC was 11.15 a foot I think... I needed one foot 

I'll reply in more detail in a while I'm in a hurry just in and out


----------



## XbrandonX

I found the 3/16 tubing at BA's it was 1.50 for 3 feet... sweet deal.

Wainbee's in Miss has C02 tubing for 40 cents a foot but you have to buy a $25 minimum order there... Thats a lot of tubing! lol. but they sell needle valves etc too so if you're creative and have MTS and need tubing, valves, manifolds, for all your planted tanks then $25 shouldn't be a problem


----------



## Zebrapl3co

I am sorry, I don't why I didn't see this thread earlier.
Are you sure the one at BA is a CO2 tubing? I though they where just normal silicon.
I got my CO2 tub from Malaysia from ebay:
ebay CO2 tub

Just a note, don't look at the green CO2 reactor. You might kick yourself.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## XbrandonX

Zplec: The 3/16 tubing from BA's is rigid, hard, like a big thick straw... it feeds into the reactor and doubles as a bubble counter 

The C02 tubing at Wainbees is forty cents a foot and is Clippard tubing. The same stuff you'd buy from Rex Grigg.

That green c02 reactor is not very good plus its internal and IMO its purty ugly...


----------



## Zebrapl3co

LOL, you actually looked. That was, like, 7 pages down.

Anyway, I see what you mean now. You wanted the rigit one, not the flexible one.
True, the green reactor doesn't even look sturdy compare the to PVC pipes.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## XbrandonX

Well it was made 48 hours ago roughly and the PVC Weld stuff still stinks inside it when I take a sniff through the intake.

I'll give it another day or two then run water through it and hook it up.

(I asked what to do about the smell just now on plantedtank.net)

Bought a set of hose clamps from HD just incase and I bought a couple 4 inch ones to to clamp this badboy to my tank stand leg 

Heres a pic:


----------



## ameekplec.

Nice, looks good, I like the grey PVC.

You can just rn air through the reactor to get rid of the smell. As the solvent sets it gives off the smell (whatever chemical it is). Should be safe for a leak test in 24 hrs.


----------



## Ciddian

!

Way to go brandon! Thats neat!


----------



## desjardo

Nice job. I am curious what the cost was... I have done a few DIY so far and I am starting to be more carfeul about what I choose for DIY. Unless I get a far superior product or save A fair amount of money I am gonna just buy it...
My questions about this project, if you dont mind, would be an estimated number of hours etc spent making, driving, etc. I have been looking into several projects but by them timne I buy parts and build the stuff I am wondering if its worth it... We really need an area to post links, address's, etc of places we can find PVC, Fittings, Ligthing etc.
Would save many hours... But nice job and glad you finished it...Can't wait to see it running!


----------



## XbrandonX

I got ALL the PVC parts and the 2 part primer/weld from JJ Downs in Etobicoke for 51.25

The clear 3/16 rigid tubing I got from from BA's Miss. $1.49 for 3 feet.

It took maybe a half hour to glue it all together, maybe more not sure it was cool so time went by pretty easy.

I could have driven all over seeking out parts all over the place but when I tried that I went to three plumbing spots and they didn't have most items so it would have been a massive goose chase. Buying it all at JJ Downs, although expensive was well worth it compared to time involved hunting out pieces.

Shipping from Orlando and Rex was crazy because of the size and weight of these things. It weighs 750g and is 20 inches long. 

I say buy it and build it. $55 later and you've got yourself a sweet reactor. 

THAT YOU BUILT!! Woot!


----------



## ameekplec.

desjardo said:


> Nice job. I am curious what the cost was... I have done a few DIY so far and I am starting to be more carfeul about what I choose for DIY. Unless I get a far superior product or save A fair amount of money I am gonna just buy it...
> My questions about this project, if you dont mind, would be an estimated number of hours etc spent making, driving, etc. I have been looking into several projects but by them timne I buy parts and build the stuff I am wondering if its worth it... We really need an area to post links, address's, etc of places we can find PVC, Fittings, Ligthing etc.
> Would save many hours... But nice job and glad you finished it...Can't wait to see it running!


Some things are and somethings aren't. Like, this reactor that xbrandonx build, costs $100+ to buy made by aquamedic. I was considering making a phosban reactor DIY, but looking at this build, and the fact that it cost $50+ in parts, I decided just to buy a phosban reactor (second hand, brand new in box) for $30. Like you said, some things are worth it and somethings aren't. I built my aquarium stand myself, even though it would have been cheaper to buy one, but the customization was well worth the added cost.

But this is definitely one sweet DIY.


----------



## XbrandonX

In the original post on Plantedtank.net they averaged their price around 20-30 for this exact reactor.. I'm sure if you hunt out the parts and already have the PVC cement then you can build it cheaper than my $50.. use white PVC etc.. I was pressed for time and my GF was getting sick of me wanting to run around the city for parts so she said to just buy the $50 parts and be done with it, it's not worth saving $15-$20 if you have to run around everywhere stressing out about prices etc.. My GF seems to be way smarter than me, lol. Besides I'd just blow the money the next day on lunch or something anyways...

I'll sell you one already made for $75. Just PM me  Delivered anywhere in the GTA for $80 (not this one its going on my tank, I'll build one just for you)


----------



## desjardo

Well unless I add plants to my 90, and theres no way I am adding a canister to my 20 gal planted... I dont really have a use for one yet..SOON.
Glad it worked out, I also find my fiancee to be much smarter but I would never admit it to her!lol


----------

